# Ghetto Fabulous Prom Pix!



## glamslam (Aug 25, 2005)

These high school students got it goin' ON! Check out how prom night goes down in tha hood! ENJOY and feel free to borrow any fashion tips you see!


----------



## Leony (Aug 25, 2005)

Hehe, wow!

I wonder is that gucci outfits they wear on the fifth pic?

The nail pic looks, OH MY GOD!

lol.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Hehe, wow!I wonder is that gucci outfits they wear on the fifth pic?

The nail pic looks, OH MY GOD!

lol.

As soon as I saw that toenail picture, I imagined someone stepping right down on them and ripping them off...ooouuccchhh. Those girls have confidence to wear those crazy outfits!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you think that lead going to the back of her head in the last photo makes the rotor blades turn round?





Actually, this is a serious question!


----------



## gamaki (Aug 25, 2005)

That's one pimped out prom! It's cool to see something different.


----------



## Liz (Aug 25, 2005)

hahahaha. i saw that another website.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, all I can say!


----------



## Sofia (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL, omg!!! Definitely alot different than my prom. The nails were gross.


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2005)

holy sh** this is funny!!! to point out one good thing about these girlÂ´s outfits: I wished I had their confidence


----------



## monniej (Aug 25, 2005)

confidence is one thing, but just damn crazy is another!


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 25, 2005)

it's a little early for Halloween





Originally Posted by *glamslam* These high school students got it goin' ON! Check out how prom night goes down in tha hood! ENJOY and feel free to borrow any fashion tips you see!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I wonder is that gucci outfits they wear on the fifth pic? Maybe it's a cheap knock off brand called "Hoochi"?


----------



## glamslam (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Maybe it's a cheap knock off brand called "Hoochi"?





 Haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa! 
I agree, there's a level of confidence here that nobody in MY high school had! And, think about it, most of these are custom made outfits!!! They must have cost a bundle! I can't imagine going through so much effort to look like this.


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the best outfit of all is the Blazer's outfit!!! The rest are just outrageous!! YIKES!!!


----------



## lilla (Aug 27, 2005)

Custom made is definitely the right word!!!





Originally Posted by *glamslam* 

 Haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa! 
I agree, there's a level of confidence here that nobody in MY high school had! And, think about it, most of these are custom made outfits!!! They must have cost a bundle! I can't imagine going through so much effort to look like this.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG, MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 27, 2005)

Those look like dinosaur feet!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow, that's definately not something you see everyday.



xD

The blazer one and the 5th one is all right though...

That lady with the long nails on her feet, I've seen shows like Ripleys Believe it or Not, and people have nails much longer, you should see someone with finger nails like that. kinda freaky...


----------



## AngelaMH (Aug 28, 2005)

Daaaang those nails look like they'd get very annoying.


----------



## FairyRave (Sep 12, 2005)

Those are some crazy pictures.


----------



## redrocks (Sep 12, 2005)

HOLY CR*P!






Those are out of control. I don't think I would be allowed out of the house wearing most of those. My mother would have killed me!


----------



## Salope (Sep 12, 2005)

Those pictures were funny but sad. Do people not look in the mirror before they leave the house? Or maybe that do and think they loo great.

That toe nail picture is just plain nasty. Imagine dancing next to someone with those and then getting stabbed in the leg by one?



Ewwwwww.


----------

